# Escher — Relativity



## robert@fm (Mar 29, 2017)

I have recently ordered a set of four M. C. Escher prints, including _Relativity_.

The problem is, _which way up is it supposed to go_?


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 29, 2017)

it needs to be hung in at least 7 dimensions I think


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2017)

I visited the Escher Museum in The Hague - absolutely amazing place! The rooms are designed to give some of the effect of his pictures!  Well worth a visit


----------



## trophywench (Mar 29, 2017)

Did you come out and have to lean on a handy wall, to get your head round 3D again before walking anywhere else, Alan?  LOL

I think (therefore I am) that you quite obviously hang it diagonally, if it even needs to be flat against a wall, Robert.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 30, 2017)

Vertically.

Andy


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, it's the right way up in your image, but not if you are standing on the ceiling or walls while looking at it. 

Hope this helps


----------

